# The Strange Magic of: Ani DiFranco



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Continuing with the theme of talented women singer-songwriters exploding in the 1990s to re-energize popular music, let's talk about phenom Ani DiFranco. At least 20 albums now, all issued on her own label. A signature guitar sound--taut, staccato--that marks her music right away. Great stage presence and enthusiasm. It's too bad (from my perspective) that some of my favorites like _Buildings and Bridges, Hell Yeah_ for example, are not available as good concert clips. But there are loads of other goodies! Here is _Gravel_......


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I have all her albums plus some great unofficial boots. I've seen her live in Glasgow and Edinburgh five times. Absolutely brilliant artist who should be more widely known.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Barbebleu, you must be Ani's No. One Fan in the Sceptered Isle! She is rather special. As a reward, you get to stay with her as she enjoys the ever-new _Little Plastic Castle_. Who else but Ani would think the thoughts of a goldfish... living in a world reborn every few minutes .


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> Barbebleu, you must be Ani's No. One Fan in the Sceptered Isle! She is rather special. As a reward, you get to stay with her as she enjoys the ever-new _Little Plastic Castlej_. Who else but Ani would think the thoughts of a goldfish... living in a world reborn every few minutes .


Thanks SM. I have a nice boot of that gig. In a similar vein have a look out for some brilliant female singer/songwriters from the Antipodes - Aldous Harding, Courtney Barnett and Nadia Reid. All different,all exceptionally good. And from your side of the pond - Diane Cluck and Josephine Foster.


----------

